# Trading in cellphone for another model



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

Apologies if this has been posted before (searched and couldn't find it anywhere), but does anyone know where I can trade in/exchange my current cellphone/mobile for another (genuine ) model?

Thanks 

Simon


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

Am 'bumping' this just in case anyone's missed it.

In essence, I have a phone and want to trade it in for a 'better' model - do you know of anywhere that can do this?

Thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

In my experience here you just have to start a new contract to get a new phone or buy the handset separately.


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

You can sell it to one of the several phone recycling companies back in the UK and buy a new one here. I can recommend couple of companies if you like. What make or model is it?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Am I the only one who is confused here?

Pretty simple....

1. Buy the phone you want
2. Take SIM card from old phone and put in new phone
3. Sell old phone on Dubizzle


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> Am I the only one who is confused here?
> 
> Pretty simple....
> 
> ...


If you don't want to bother with step 3, I used love2recycle.com before and was happy with the price.


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> Am I the only one who is confused here?
> 
> Pretty simple....
> 
> ...


Yes, this is one solution of course - but what I was referring to was (which there were numerous options when I lived in KSA) a place where you traded in your old phone against a new one.

As it appears there is not this type of service here I shall pursue other options.

Thanks all


----------

